# Miss ya guys!



## engalwood (Apr 12, 2014)

Hope all is well everyone. Just thought id pop in and say hey! Already getting the fever.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

engalwood said:


> Hope all is well everyone. Just thought id pop in and say hey! Already getting the fever.


Sure do understand! Had the maps out the otherday, planning where & when to start 2020. Any ideas/invites welcome.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Be here before we know it. Just have to get Winter out of the way.


----------

